# TRITONE Breakdowns In Deathcore music



## Imdeathcore (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi! do you know bands with tritone parts in breakdowns?What do you tink about this?How it`s Work? One of the most famous bands with tritones is THE ACACIA STRAIN,WHITECHAPEL,EMMURE,VEIL OF MAYA,CATALEPSY,OCEANO AND MANY MANY MORE the uses of tritone in this music is really amazing beacause makes the sound and breakdowns really brutal and powerfull. what do you think about this? this is a example of how it sounds: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFbEcI4a3Zk


----------



## AySay (Mar 6, 2009)

What's a tritone? Yeah, i know ima n0oB


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 7, 2009)

The interval of a diminished 5th / augmented 4th (same note either way).

For example, from E to Bb is a tritone. Interestingly, the tritone is exactly halfway through the octave from the root... and it's considered the most dissonant interval. In medieval times, the Catholic church forbade ecclesiastical musicians from singing that interval, calling it "the Devil's in music".


----------



## Imdeathcore (Mar 7, 2009)

AySay said:


> What's a tritone? Yeah, i know ima n0oB



It`s a Theoric TOOL Used in this case in some brutal breakdowns deathcore bands like the acacia strain they uses it all the time in their breakdowns souns like this


----------



## AySay (Mar 7, 2009)

i see...thanks


----------



## xshreditupx (Mar 9, 2009)

there are no tritones in that song. when that was recorded the band had 3 guitar players. they DO use them but that was simply a little octive work. we use a lot of tritones in our stuff. they are super fun, and sound afwul and amazing at the same time. my mother once listened to a song we were writing when i played the track for my brother. she said it sounded like a cat stuck in a food processor. TRITONES=PERFECT


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 9, 2009)

they're overused IMO. they originated in death metal where they were used when needed, and now these hardcore bands almost solely rely on them... I do like Whitechapel and Ion Dissonance but they're grindcore.


----------



## abstract reason (Mar 9, 2009)

Imdeathcore said:


> Hi! do you know bands with tritone parts in breakdowns?What do you tink about this?How it`s Work? One of the most famous bands with tritones is THE ACACIA STRAIN,WHITECHAPEL,EMMURE,VEIL OF MAYA,CATALEPSY,OCEANO AND MANY MANY MORE the uses of tritone in this music is really amazing beacause makes the sound and breakdowns really brutal and powerfull. what do you think about this? this is a example of how it sounds:




I just love that!It's fuckin' brutal!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> they're overused IMO. they originated in death metal where they were used when needed, and now these hardcore bands almost solely rely on them... I do like Whitechapel and Ion Dissonance but they're grindcore.



They are overused, but they have been since Tony Iommi dragged them kicking and screaming into the mainstream imo


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 9, 2009)

Although I have absolutely no interest in this "-core" stuff I still think the Tri-Tone is a very important tool when uses sparingly for effect. One of the best examples I can think of is the post-chorus sections of Demanufacture by Fear Factory. 2:00 and 2:25 here:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 9, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Although I have absolutely no interest in this "-core" stuff I still think the Tri-Tone is a very important tool when uses sparingly for effect. One of the best examples I can think of is the post-chorus sections of Demanufacture by Fear Factory. 2:00 and 2:25 here:



+1 

when used properly it can be extremely effective, but when a band uses it too much then it loses it's impact. did Iommi use tritones on the low E then? the earliest use of it I could find was in early death metal.


----------



## Nats (Mar 9, 2009)

MerlinTKD said:


> The interval of a diminished 5th / augmented 4th (same note either way).
> 
> For example, from E to Bb is a tritone. Interestingly, the tritone is exactly halfway through the octave from the root... and it's considered the most dissonant interval. In medieval times, the Catholic church forbade ecclesiastical musicians from singing that interval, calling it "the Devil's in music".



i still don't know what that means. i'm musically retarded


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 9, 2009)

Nats said:


> i still don't know what that means. i'm musically retarded



Go get some music classes. You won't regret it.


----------



## Nats (Mar 9, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Go get some music classes. You won't regret it.



my gf has her masters in something music, i should ask her


----------



## elrrek (Mar 9, 2009)

Iommi uses it, Metallica use it, Slayer use it, Bolt Thrower used it etc. etc. etc.

It's a musical device and a standard in metal. Saying it is over used however is as redundant as saying "the 12 bar blues progression is over used". Nothing should stop anyone using any technique in music. If it's valid for them then it's fair game. You might be sick of hearing it but you can bet other people aren't.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't see how it is redundant at all. the 12 bar blues is certainly over-used and could probably be played by a monkey.

it's the same with the tritone chord, it's a cop out for people who can't actually write music.


----------



## elrrek (Mar 9, 2009)

Okay Scar Symmetry, by your logic Metallica, Iommi, Deep Purple and all those other myriad of bands using it cannot write music? Perhaps what you mean is that they write music you do not like or that uses techniques which you consider "old".

And whether a monkey can probably play a 12 bar blues does not mean it is over used. It just suggests you're tired of hearing it.


----------



## xshreditupx (Mar 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> they're overused IMO. they originated in death metal where they were used when needed, and now these hardcore bands almost solely rely on them... I do like Whitechapel and Ion Dissonance but they're grindcore.


 
we play with whitechapel, and i tattoo their road guy, im pretty sure that they have a t shirt that says NASHVILLE DEATH CORE. i mean it could be me but there are a lot of people that say they hate that kinda of cop out metal but then lump a "core" band into another genre just to make it ok to like them. WC is one of the front runners of the new death metal sound. DONT HATE THE PLAYER FOLKS, HATE THE GAME.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 9, 2009)

what I mean by over-used is that it's been done thousands of times by thousands of different bands, and I (amongst others I might add) find wholly generic music deplorable.

if you go see a film, and it's a rip-off of another film or has an entirely generic script, you feel a sense of being cheated out of your money, as you've already seen that film in another form before, don't you?

I'm not saying I don't enjoy Metallica and Slayer from time to time, and I'm not saying I don't use the tritone chord myself.

what I'm saying is that relying on an easy-option chord or an extremely simple scale to write EVERY SINGLE ONE of your band's songs is such an obvious cheap shot at trying to write music.

and to me, Whitechapel or Ion Dissonance are definitely not "deathcore". to me "deathcore" is an oxymoron, it's a travesty of death metal that really bugs the people that were into death metal before the "core" got added on by scene kids who love breakdowns.

like I said, I like Whitechapel, I wasn't hating on them at all.


----------



## petereanima (Mar 9, 2009)

aaaah, thats what this thing is called. i use this since...hmmm...ever? dont know, but i never cared for if this is a "real" chord or not, i just like the sound of it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 9, 2009)

this is my point, I like the sound of it too. in fact, in one of my bands songs we use it on the 3rd fret. I just don't think it's ok to use it all the time!


----------



## Randy (Mar 9, 2009)

Big fan of teh tritone as well. There's quite a few Opeth songs which use the jarring feeling of that chord to punctuate changes, etc.


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 9, 2009)

MerlinTKD said:


> The interval of a diminished 5th / augmented 4th (same note either way).
> 
> For example, from E to Bb is a tritone. Interestingly, the tritone is exactly halfway through the octave from the root... and it's considered the most dissonant interval. In medieval times, the Catholic church forbade ecclesiastical musicians from singing that interval, calling it "the Devil's in music".



Yes, no, and no. It was allowed as long as it resolved (x4 to -6 and o5 to +3).

It's a good way to create tension in a piece, but used stupidly, it's just a mashing of notes.


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 9, 2009)

This is very interesting, I agree and disagree with Scar Symmetry. I love the sounds of the tritone, it is very brutal and heavy, but there are way too many bands out there who write entire albums that consist 90&#37; of tritone breakdowns, and in that aspect it is getting a little played out. 

When tastefully done this is an awsome chord, Lamb of god features a little on Wrath as a matter of fact, at the end of Fake Messiah.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 9, 2009)

Use of the tritone can totally transform the piece...

Listen to Nine Inch Nails - Hurt.

And then listen to Johnny Cash's version...

Spot the difference?


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't really agree with the "tritone is crushingly heavy" sentiment being expressed - the tritone is a tool to get an idea across, not an idea in itself. It's just a strongly dissonant dyad that can lead to some fun locrian or diminished hilarity if you're into tonal music. 

In the "omg crushingly heavy" category, it's just another nu-metal cliche substitute for a root-fifth dyad. Tedious.

If you want to make some ugly noises, tape some toothpicks (the round kind) to your fretboard, and harmonize your riffs 1 1/2 semitones apart.


----------



## Daggorath (Mar 9, 2009)

I hate breakdowns.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 9, 2009)

Ultimate tritone = Black Sabbath/Black Sabbath

40 years old & still the best.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 9, 2009)

Daggorath said:


> I hate breakdowns.



Cool?


----------



## Joel (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmmm... Scar Symmetry, i'm not getting into a genre battle but Whitechapel are not grindcore, they are deathcore. Grindcore is (early) Napalm Death or (early) Carcass etc...
You don't have to call them another genre to make it OK to like them. Just because you like one Deathcore band doesn't mean you have to like them all.
The only reason I said this is because recently i've heard loads of people call Deathcore bands by other genres because they dont want to admit they like a Deathcore band. 


Its ok to like what you like folks; you don't have to pretend otherwise.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 9, 2009)

techdeath16 said:


> Hmmm... Scar Symmetry, i'm not getting into a genre battle but Whitechapel are not grindcore, they are deathcore. Grindcore is (early) Napalm Death or (early) Carcass etc...
> You don't have to call them another genre to make it OK to like them. Just because you like one Deathcore band doesn't mean you have to like them all.
> The only reason I said this is because recently i've heard loads of people call Deathcore bands by other genres because they dont want to admit they like a Deathcore band.
> 
> ...



in my day early napalm death was called metal. but that was before there were hot topics and little kids trying to act "different" giving "their" music a "core" name to be cool. i hate this labeling bullshit that has become so common placed.


----------



## Joel (Mar 9, 2009)

jymellis said:


> in my day early napalm death was called metal. but that was before there were hot topics and little kids trying to act "different" giving "their" music a "core" name to be cool. i hate this labeling bullshit that has become so common placed.




Hmm. I think its useful to have genres labelled. But I have jut noticed it had led people to change the genres of certain bands because they dont wat people to think they like that sort of music; especially Deathcore.

But I think it was Stealthtatic that said (correct me if i'm wrong), you can't just call everything METAL nowadays because metal encompasses a massive vareity of music.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 9, 2009)

jymellis said:


> in my day early napalm death was called metal. but that was before there were hot topics and little kids trying to act "different" giving "their" music a "core" name to be cool. i hate this labeling bullshit that has become so common placed.



Because Hot Topic kids made genres?


----------



## jymellis (Mar 9, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Because Hot Topic kids made genres?



because hot topic kids made generalizing music by 1 or 2 chords difference a whole new "core" genre. its really sickening to me to have music labeled with a generic "core" term. just to make it aesy to tell someone what a band sounds like. download the shit, youtube it, share it if you want the person to know what it sounds like, but for christs sake enough with the "its not blahcore, its blah core becaus they have one more breakdown or use a different set of chords. oh wait, theres a miniscule singing chorus in that one song, i was wrong they are blahcore. wait a second, here i am trying to explain my hatred of the "core" to someone who wasnt even born when napalm death came out! wtf?


----------



## Joel (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmm, but you must agree that there is massive difference between Dream Theater and something like Cannibal Corpse.
Surely its a good thing that we can distinguish between them by genre?

But i do agree that getting into Sub-sub-sub genres is silly, but in a more general way i find them useful.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 9, 2009)

techdeath16 said:


> Hmm, but you must agree that there is massive difference between Dream Theater and something like Cannibal Corpse.
> Surely its a good thing that we can distinguish between them by genre?
> 
> But i do agree that getting into Sub-sub-sub genres is silly, but in a more general way i find them useful.



well put


----------



## Meldville (Mar 9, 2009)

Nats said:


> i still don't know what that means. i'm musically retarded



Place one finger on your low string, any fret. Place your middle finger one string higher at the next fret. Play the two notes together. Zing!




Scar Symmetry said:


> they're overused IMO. they originated in death metal where they were used when needed, and now these hardcore bands almost solely rely on them... I do like Whitechapel and Ion Dissonance but they're grindcore.



No, they are most certainly not grindcore.



jymellis said:


> in my day early napalm death was called metal. but that was before there were hot topics and little kids trying to act "different" giving "their" music a "core" name to be cool. i hate this labeling bullshit that has become so common placed.



Well, this is SORTA true. There were no "metalcore" or "deathcore" bands ten years ago, but then again, there were other derivative forms of metal that were deemed less authentic (nu metal, anyone?). Labeling music serves two purposes. The first, and most obvious, is to differentiate between bands. Do Whitechapel and Cannibal Corpse sound at all the same? Does Veil of Maya sound like Cynic? No, so we have different names. The second use is to construct authenticity (sorry, I'm a Sociology major and this is a big part of my thesis, haha). It allows for people to construct a hierarchy of genres/subgenres and rank the bands therein.

Sorry for the academic rant, haha.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 9, 2009)

Ben Hutcherson;1412910
Well said:


> but at the same time you already named the difference without labeling their music with a genre.
> "Do Whitechapel and Cannibal Corpse sound at all the same" no they dont, because one is whitechapel and the other is c.c.
> 
> "Does Veil of Maya sound like Cynic?" no, once again because one band is veil and the other is cynic. the bands and music already have names. anything else givin to them is kinda a generic term. used to standardize a group or type of music. its all goofy and we can all argue allday long our points. but thats what makes us different from ultimate guitar lol. so to each person in thisthread i give!


----------



## elrrek (Mar 9, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Use of the tritone can totally transform the piece...
> 
> Listen to Nine Inch Nails - Hurt.
> 
> ...



Yes, NIN is dreadful and makes me want to go deaf, Johnny Cash's version brings a song out of Trent's whinning.

And I actually like Nine Inch Nails!

Sorry to derail the thread


----------



## Imdeathcore (Mar 9, 2009)

wow!incredible! how many bands use this tool!, I do not know the topic was so extensive Now, I understand. thanks


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 9, 2009)

I love all these comments about the tritones saying how heavy it sounds, yet if you throw it in as the 2nd chord in a 1 6 7 progression, it sounds melodic as hell....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> they're overused IMO. they originated in death metal where they were used when needed, and now these hardcore bands almost solely rely on them... I do like *Whitechapel and Ion Dissonance but they're grindcore.*



No, no they're not. 

Wikipedia is your friend buddy!

Ion Dissonance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitechapel_(band)


Let me know what those say.


Sorry about the de-rail


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 9, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> I love all these comments about the tritones saying how heavy it sounds, yet if you throw it in as the 2nd chord in a 1 6 7 progression, it sounds melodic as hell....



Or in jazz, where guitarists often play just a tritone to imply a dominant 7th or minor 6th chord when they're comping.


```
|-------|
|-------|
|-8-8-7-|
|-8-7-7-|
|-------|
|-------|
```

That's a ii-V-I in Bb major. Just play a C, F (or B, if you want to do tritone substitution), and Bb under those, and there you go.

If used in a tonal way (i.e., as an implied dominant or leading tone chord), a tritone can create a lot of forward motion.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 9, 2009)

I use it sometimes, but bands like Emmure and wind of plagues use them on every piece of fucking song 

I preffer a million times to see a deathcore show than a heavy metal or power metal show.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 9, 2009)

skinhead said:


> I preffer a million times to see a deathcore show than a heavy metal or power metal show.



Cool, I'm the exact opposite.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 9, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> Cool, I'm the exact opposite.



i like any show with a super violent pit where no body gets but hurt or pissed when they get punched in the head.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 9, 2009)

I like a show for who is playing, regardless of the crowd


----------



## Shannon (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't believe we're 5 pages in on the debate of a tritone chord & wether or not it's overused. While we're at it, let's kill all those bands that overuse that crazy E power chord. What were they thinking?


----------



## skinhead (Mar 9, 2009)

I only like pro shows. And im sick of listening the same tucututacu power metal and that overdone ripoff from black sabath.

I love how metalcore and deathcore bands sound nowadays, they have a sick sound and i love the modern sounds they have.


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't go to a show based on their tritonether chords ratio. I go to a show if I like the music enough to want to see how they play in a live context. I don't care what sub-sub-sub-genre it is.

In the case of the musically lumpen, they treat the tritone like the word "fuck" when they first learned to say it: "Hehehe hehe hehehehe fuck. There I said it, Butthead. Fuck. Hehe hehehehehe. Tritone."


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 9, 2009)

I go to a show if i like the band, if i dont i dont go. Simple enough.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 9, 2009)

Lets go back to this no sense topic about tritones.

They sound heavy, but if you overuse it, like a lot of other techniques is boring, repetitive, monotone and shitty.

/thread


----------



## Scootman1911 (Mar 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> +1
> 
> when used properly it can be extremely effective, but when a band uses it too much then it loses it's impact. did Iommi use tritones on the low E then? the earliest use of it I could find was in early death metal.



Please tell me you're kidding.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 9, 2009)

skinhead said:


> I only like pro shows. And im sick of listening the same tucututacu power metal and that overdone ripoff from black sabath.
> 
> I love how metalcore and deathcore bands sound nowadays, they have a sick sound and i love the modern sounds they have.



Ironic.


----------



## Harry (Mar 9, 2009)

Scootman1911 said:


> Please tell me you're kidding.





Never heard the Basement tapes before, that was sweet


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 9, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Ironic.



Agreed


----------



## demolisher (Mar 9, 2009)

Its a fucking chord. Its used in jazz, rock, and yes metal and hardcore, among many others. At the end of the day its a chord and you can't just say 'oh its overdone don't use it!' you'd be better off saying 'I don't know much about music theory!'.


----------



## danenachtrieb (Mar 9, 2009)

i love them especially on a drop a seven!


----------



## xshreditupx (Mar 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> what I mean by over-used is that it's been done thousands of times by thousands of different bands, and I (amongst others I might add) find wholly generic music deplorable.
> 
> if you go see a film, and it's a rip-off of another film or has an entirely generic script, you feel a sense of being cheated out of your money, as you've already seen that film in another form before, don't you?
> 
> ...


 


fair enough, but you said you hate deathcore, and called white chapel grindcore. 

i dont care what it is, if its good i like it. i listen to everything from RIPPING CORPSE to COLDPLAY. so i am with you on the whole i like what i like thing. 

the plain and simple point is that if band calls themselves deathcore, and they play that kind of music i guess thats what they are. 

honestly i hate that term, but it is what it is. as far as bands sounding like other bands, we might as well not listen to anything. influences will push bands to have something similar to other bands. its just the name of the game. everyone likes what they like. obviously there is a limit to taking from one thing and putting it in another *(((thats what she said)))* but it happens.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't see how it is redundant at all. the 12 bar blues is certainly over-used and could probably be played by a monkey.
> 
> it's the same with the tritone chord, it's a cop out for people who can't actually write music.




dude, get off your fucking high-horse.
my band uses tritones quite a bit.
i write music and teach guitar for a living, and i take serious offense that you would lump everyone who uses tritones into the same category. blanket statements ftmfl.


----------



## thedownside (Mar 10, 2009)

Shannon said:


> I can't believe we're 5 pages in on the debate of a tritone chord & wether or not it's overused. While we're at it, let's kill all those bands that overuse that crazy E power chord. What were they thinking?



heyyyyyy..... i like E


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 10, 2009)

demolisher said:


> Its a fucking chord. Its used in jazz, rock, and yes metal and hardcore, among many others. At the end of the day its a chord and you can't just say 'oh its overdone don't use it!' you'd be better off saying 'I don't know much about music theory!'.



Erm... Ironic because it's an interval, not a chord.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 10, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> This is very interesting, I agree and disagree with Scar Symmetry. I love the sounds of the tritone, it is very brutal and heavy, but there are way too many bands out there who write entire albums that consist 90% of tritone breakdowns, and in that aspect it is getting a little played out.
> 
> When tastefully done this is an awsome chord, Lamb of god features a little on Wrath as a matter of fact, at the end of Fake Messiah.



that's pretty much what I was trying to say man, like when Opeth and Meshuggah - my two favourite bands, they use it but it's done in a musical or technically interesting way, not just relied on as a tool to write entire songs with.



> the plain and simple point is that if band calls themselves deathcore, and they play that kind of music i guess thats what they are.



I still refuse to acknowledge that deathcore exists. I played a few shows with Whitechapel in 2007 and they said they WOULD NOT DESCRIBE THEMSELVES AS DEATHCORE, but that they would describe themselves as death metal. I played with Ion Dissonance in 2007 too and they called themselves 'groove metal'.

Wikipedia is not to be trusted.



> They sound heavy, but if you overuse it, like a lot of other techniques is boring, repetitive, monotone and shitty.



^^^ this sums this entire thread up.

I see at no point where I made a blanket statement Shawn, you need to chill out man, seriously 

I even said I LIKE THE CHORD and I USE THE CHORD, and I hate repeating myself but all I was saying is that it's not ok to use to write entire songs with.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 10, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> Never heard the Basement tapes before, that was sweet



It's the title track of the first frigging album... as I posted earlier!!!!


----------



## jymellis (Mar 10, 2009)

cant we all just get along?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 10, 2009)

> At the end of the day its a chord and you can't just say 'oh its overdone don't use it!' you'd be better off saying 'I don't know much about music theory!'.



you didn't read my posts did you ? 

because if you did you'd know that's not what I was saying at all. try reading through the thread before you try coming over all smart-ass. thanks.


----------



## failshredder (Mar 10, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Erm... Ironic because it's an interval, not a chord.



Quoted for tr00th. It's not a fucking chord.


----------



## petereanima (Mar 10, 2009)

you are talking about different things. the real tritone is an interval, yes - but the OP meant it as a dissonant chord, like:

-----
-----
-----
-----
-----
-6-6-
-0-0-
-.- .


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 10, 2009)

This thread hurts my head. PRICE CHECK! Cleanup Aisle Six! "Rotten Body Landslide"!


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 10, 2009)

petereanima said:


> you are talking about different things. the real tritone is an interval, yes - but the OP meant it as a dissonant chord, like:
> 
> -----
> -----
> ...



Except thats not a tritone, thats a major 7th 

A tritone is

-----
-----
-----
-----
-----
-1-1-
-0-0-


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Mar 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> they're overused IMO. they originated in death metal where they were used when needed, and now these hardcore bands almost solely rely on them... I do like Whitechapel and Ion Dissonance but they're grindcore.



noooooooooooo.... these bands do not equal grind. especially whitechapel, theres nothing grind about them. they're just a slightly death metal-ier (?) deathcore sound.

early napalm death = grindcore.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 10, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> noooooooooooo.... these bands do not equal grind. especially whitechapel, theres nothing grind about them. they're just a slightly death metal-ier (?) deathcore sound.
> 
> early napalm death = grindcore.



read the thread before posting dude


----------



## petereanima (Mar 10, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> Except thats not a tritone, thats a major 7th
> 
> A tritone is
> 
> ...



you wont believe me now...but thats exactly what i wanted to write  i mean the 0 + 1 thing...dont know why i typed "6". 

maybe my hands got confused as i was thinking "ground-tone plus 6 steps up"? dont know...nevermind, doesnt matter.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 10, 2009)

Sure..... 

I'll let you off this once


----------



## petereanima (Mar 10, 2009)

well, if not, i'd have to kill everyone whos seen it and nuke the board.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 10, 2009)

You don't realise, I'm Keith Richards, I can't be killed by convential weapons


----------



## petereanima (Mar 10, 2009)

i know....but i have something special for you...




beware....






its...







NON-ALCOHOLIC WHISKEY IN ALL YOUR WHISKEY BOTTLES!!!


----------



## elrrek (Mar 10, 2009)

Ripley said:


> I say we take off and nuke the entire site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.



And come off it Scar Symmetry, you did say that Whitechapel and ID are grindcore, you can't tell people to read the enitre thread and bang your head off a wall when all they are doing is point out that you did in fact say it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 10, 2009)

yes I did call Whitechapel and Ion Dissonace grindcore, but that's already been covered. if you had read my post on page 7, you would know that I've actually met both bands and they told me what they'd label themselves as.

Whitechapel have elements of grindcore anyway, and Ion Dissonance's Solace is most definitely grindcore. so yes I labelled Whitechapel as grindcore because I hate deathcore and refuse to acknowledge that it exists, thus I have to label it with something that makes sense to me. I'm old school, if Whitechapel had come out 7/8 years ago people would've called them grindcore.

in fact, Google Whitechapel and Grindcore in the same search, you will find plenty of other people either calling them grindcore or saying that they are death metal/grindcore.


----------



## elrrek (Mar 10, 2009)

I respectfully disagree sir and yes, I did read page 7. If it's longer than 2 minutes it might as well be prog-rock for a grindcore band! 

The only song I can find with a length of less than 2 minutes is "Necrotizing" which is clearly a Carcass reference from the point where Carcass weren't actually a grindcore band.

This is an awesome thread I love it!

Narcosis! Now THAT was a grindcore band:

NARCOSIS discog on EARACHE RECORDS on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Heh heh. Going on the usual performance of this board I now fully expect someone to find a Narcosis song that is longer than 2 minutes!!!


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 10, 2009)

Can we skip ahead to the part where the idiots in this thread all kill each other and do human evolution a favour?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 10, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> Can we skip ahead to the part where the idiots in this thread all kill each other and do human evolution a favour?




that's pretty harsh man. its just the internet.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Mar 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I do like Whitechapel and Ion Dissonance but they're grindcore.


WHAT?!

HOW MANY DRUGS ARE YOU FUCKING TAKING?!?


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 10, 2009)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> that's pretty harsh man. its just the internet.



I have a rare birth defect - I was born without any sense of tact. 

Why won't you accept me for who I am?


----------



## Rick (Mar 10, 2009)

...and here we go.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 10, 2009)

NO ONE CARES WHAT GENRE YOU THINK A BAND IS

Right, are we done?


----------



## MikeH (Mar 10, 2009)

What few breakdowns we have, (And by few I mean less than Whitechapel, but more than TBDM) we use tri-tones. It just makes it sound much more brutal and powerful.

Edit: Guess I came in after the thread de-railed.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a horrible feeling in the pit of my stomach that the original topic of this thread is going to go the way of the dodo...


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 10, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> I don't go to a show based on their tritonether chords ratio. I go to a show if I like the music enough to want to see how they play in a live context. I don't care what sub-sub-sub-genre it is.
> 
> In the case of the musically lumpen, they treat the tritone like the word "fuck" when they first learned to say it: "Hehehe hehe hehehehe fuck. There I said it, Butthead. Fuck. Hehe hehehehehe. Tritone."





Also, what's ironic is that you're arguing about an interval that is used in EVERYTHING SINCE THE DAWN OF TIME. A major scale has a tritone from 4 to 7. A minor scale has tritones from 2 to b6 and from 4 to raised 7. All diminished chords have tritones. Dominant sevenths (used in every style ever) have a tritone inherent in their resolution. Jazz uses tritone substitutions. They're universally used because of their dissonance.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Mar 10, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> Never heard the Basement tapes before, that was sweet



Yeah I tried to look for the album version but Youtube doesn't have it but it's close enough.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 10, 2009)

arguing about what genre a band is or isn't is retarded, I was merely defending my original statement. I don't care what other people define genres as.

Shawn is right though, this is the internet, open discussion/debate is all fair game here man!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 10, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> NO ONE CARES WHAT GENRE YOU THINK A BAND IS
> 
> Right, are we done?



Just in case anyone missed it the first time.


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 10, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> Also, what's ironic is that you're arguing about an interval that is used in EVERYTHING SINCE THE DAWN OF TIME. A major scale has a tritone from 4 to 7. A minor scale has tritones from 2 to b6 and from 4 to raised 7. All diminished chords have tritones. Dominant sevenths (used in every style ever) have a tritone inherent in their resolution. Jazz uses tritone substitutions. They're universally used because of their dissonance.



Equivocation is ironic. Not getting it is funny. See the difference?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 11, 2009)

I love lamp


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 11, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I love lamp



Do you really love lamp, or are you just saying that?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm just saying it because I saw it


----------



## jymellis (Mar 11, 2009)

i love pot-core.


----------



## petereanima (Mar 11, 2009)

could we then...you know....bury this thread?


----------



## jymellis (Mar 11, 2009)

petereanima said:


> could we then...you know....bury this thread?


----------

